# Fracino and the weak pound



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if Fracino are licking their lips at the moment. With the weakened pound a Fracino is cheaper than ever to import from the UK. Within the UK, prices are starting to go up for Imported hardwear. The price of Rocket's went up on Bella Barista this week and the Eureka grinders will be getting a price rise soon.

Given that Fracino are seemingly the favourites for UK suppliers, it would be interesting to see if there is an increase of Fracino owners on this forum over the coming year.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm, I guess it depends how much stuff they have to import themselves, if they import parts from abroad they could very well have to up their own prices. They aren't going to be cheaper for UK based buyers, just everything else will be more expensive.

Not sure the difference is going to factor majorly into buying decisions.... we shall see!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fracino produce most of their machines in house now so yes quids in for them.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I was going to say this but still items like gicar control units, pressure stats even groups are importing into them from the EU. The weak pound will make the proposition of any UK product or company to be imported into the EU or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's true they have to import many of the parts and it will have an impact on costs. But manufacturing costs will far outweigh the parts. I'd imagine they will absorb increasing costs in the hope that keeping the price low will increase sales and more than make up for it.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino manufacture the bulk of the machine in-house so the cost of the few components that have to be imported would probably be absorbed. They have fantastic after sale service and the fact that they are a British manufacturer can only be a good thing for British consumers!


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

seeq said:


> I wonder if Fracino are licking their lips at the moment. With the weakened pound a Fracino is cheaper than ever to import from the UK. Within the UK, prices are starting to go up for Imported hardwear. The price of Rocket's went up on Bella Barista this week and the Eureka grinders will be getting a price rise soon.
> 
> Given that Fracino are seemingly the favourites for UK suppliers, it would be interesting to see if there is an increase of Fracino owners on this forum over the coming year.


Re. Eureka grinders...mine was £750 on one particular day. I decided to order the following day....by which time it had gone up £50, to £799 from £749.That was a couple of weeks ago. Bad timing on my behalf. As the item was in stock, on the shelf. I wasn't overly happy.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If Fracino made some nice looking machines then they'd be quids in









(Londinium not counted!)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

All the electronics, electromechanicals, E61 heads & PFs will be sourced from the EU (and maybe China).


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Very pleased with the little Fracino Piccino I've got.

What's not nice looking?

Its a great little a few cups a day domestic machine.

Made in Birmingham ~ hurrah!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I love the look of my Classico. It's very rare for anyone coming into my kitchen for the first time not to say wow!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> All the electronics, electromechanicals, E61 heads & PFs will be sourced from the EU (and maybe China).


Exactly. Plus the cost of everything, including the fuel to deliver your Fracino to you, is going up.

The pound has lost nearly a 5th of its value. The blind-faith crew told us it was the market reacting to uncertainty. No it wasn't.

It was the market reacting to certainty.

So here we are, and we have a topic hoping the great triumph of Brexit will be that Fracino machines will be cheaper for UK customers (they won't, they will be more expensive).

Here's the massive irony that was obvious to anyone that cared to give it a moments thought. The Brexiters told us the pound was overvalued, and that a cheaper pound would make British products sell more overseas.

Except that the key British product is services, and financial services are the most important.

Oh look....the banks are all lining up to move out of the UK and into the hands of other EU countries. Quelle surprise...

Brexit: leading banks set to pull out of UK early next year

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/22/leading-banks-set-to-pull-out-of-brexit-uk?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Spazbarista said:


> So here we are, and we have a topic hoping the great triumph of Brexit will be that Fracino machines will be cheaper for UK customers (they won't, they will be more expensive).


That's a complete misunderstanding of the original post. It's about how Fracino machines will be cheaper for non UK customers

In terms of UK customers, the price will likely go up, but not by the extent of imported machines from elsewhere. Thus potentially making Fracino machines more popular as a choice amongst UK customers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

How do you know they won't go up as much as imported machines? Give us some numbers to back up your view.

How do you know they will be cheaper for Non-UK buyers? How do you know that the benefit of a weak pound to overseas buyers won't be offset by increasing costs of production?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

seeq said:


> I wonder if Fracino are licking their lips at the moment. With the weakened pound a Fracino is cheaper than ever to import from the UK. Within the UK, prices are starting to go up for Imported hardwear. The price of Rocket's went up on Bella Barista this week and the Eureka grinders will be getting a price rise soon.
> 
> Given that Fracino are seemingly the favourites for UK suppliers, it would be interesting to see if there is an increase of Fracino owners on this forum over the coming year.


I suspect only licking their lips as much as, in a rising market they can increase the price of their product by more than any cost increases applied to them....remember marmigate.


----------

